

A petition to replace U.S. Dollar with Doge Coin - kolinko
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/replacement-united-states-dollar-doge-coins/YtlYjrpm

======
melling
I just want to carry my cell phone and leave my wallet, and keys, at home. Of
course, some version of a smart watch would also work.

~~~
ballard
Getting rid of keys - lockitron, et. al.

There's cases for phones that have card slots, so it might be possible to fake
it today and move to NFC and cryptocurrency on a longer time horizon.

